# HELP! What amplifier and DAC can I choose for PC?



## Jabbadabz (Nov 8, 2020)

I want to buy a DAC AMP (digital audio converter) (amplifier) that has one 6.35mm (1/4 inch) input for Headphones, and one 6.35mm (1/4 inch) input for Microphone. (without any xlr options..) The headphones I'm going to buy is DT 770 PRO 250 Ω Ohm with 96 DB ( https://www.headphonesty.com/headphone-power-calculator/ put in 96 DB instead of 98 DB to get an accurate view of what I will need) 

I'm struggling to find a DAC AMP with 6.35mm (1/4 inch) microphone input.. (might be because I'm newbeginner and don't know the professional concepts to search for, but most of the amps are with 3.5mm microphone input)

And I'm also wondering if I have to find out what microphone I should buy before I find out specifications of DAC AMP?

PLEASE feel free to lecture me, and advise me


----------



## Breaker (Nov 9, 2020)

DAC stands for digital-to-analog converter meaning it can convert digital signal (like the audio coming through USB cable from your computer) into analog signal (something that speakers and headphones can reproduce). DAC can’t really have a headphone INPUT but an OUTPUT instead. 

If you want turn analog signal picked up by a microphone and record it into a computer you need an ADC (analog-to-digital converter) which is basically the exact opposite of DAC. 
You can have DAC and ADC in the same device (like most audio interfaces do). 

So what do you actually need DAC for?


----------



## easyrider (Nov 9, 2020)

Nearly all Audio Interfaces have combi jacks...This allows XLR and Mic and line inputs of a 1/4 inch Jack.


----------



## Jabbadabz (Nov 9, 2020)

Breaker said:


> DAC stands for digital-to-analog converter meaning it can convert digital signal (like the audio coming through USB cable from your computer) into analog signal (something that speakers and headphones can reproduce). DAC can’t really have a headphone INPUT but an OUTPUT instead.
> 
> If you want turn analog signal picked up by a microphone and record it into a computer you need an ADC (analog-to-digital converter) which is basically the exact opposite of DAC.
> You can have DAC and ADC in the same device (like most audio interfaces do).
> ...



hmm okay, thanks!
i want to use DAC to avoid distortion sounds to my headset that haves 250 ohm for a more clear sound.
So i should connect DAC to pc with USB cable, then connect amplifier through the DAC's output? then connect my headphone with 6.35mm (1/4 inch) and microphone with 3.5mm to the amplifiers input channels? and im curious why it isn't normal for microphones to use a 6.35mm converter for better audio quality.. Since sm58 and other microphones uses 6.35mm (1/4inch) jacks


----------



## Jabbadabz (Nov 9, 2020)

easyrider said:


> Nearly all Audio Interfaces have combi jacks...This allows XLR and Mic and line inputs of a 1/4 inch Jack.


So i should focus on audio interfaces and use XLR Microphones for better audio quality instead of 3.5mm jacks?


----------



## Jabbadabz (Nov 9, 2020)

easyrider said:


> Nearly all Audio Interfaces have combi jacks...This allows XLR and Mic and line inputs of a 1/4 inch Jack.



On the back of this audio interface it says mic/ins/line, and it doesn't look like an XLR input.. What special kind of mic do I need to use the one in the link?

was unable to send link and attach browser file..
please search on amazon with this title 

(PreSonus ioStation 24c 2x2 USB-C Audio Interface & Controller, 2 Mic Pres-2 Line Outs-with Fader)


----------



## christianobermaier (Nov 9, 2020)

You're mixing up a few concepts here.

First question is what you want to do with the headphones. Yeah right, *listening* is the obvious answer, but listening to what ? Your musical composition ? Your gaming audio ? Your Spotify playlists ? Your homework folder ?

If it's about producing/composing music, you will need an audio interface which is a combo of ADC and DAC, with 1-24 mic- and line-inputs (to the computer), 1-24 line outputs (from the computer) and one or two headphone outputs. Small but decent 2in/2out interfaces with an extra headphone out are starting at 150.- Euro.

Microphones typically have XLR connectors. Guitars, Keyboards typically have 6.3mm connectors. Line signals (to/from mixers, fx units etc.) typically have 6.3mm connectors too, but different level and impedance than a guitar. Headphones have usually 6.3mm connectors, earbuds and in-ear monitors have 3.5mm connectors. Their level and impedance is also different from guitar and line signals.



> it doesn't look like an XLR input


It's a combi jack which accepts XLR or 6.3mm.


----------



## Tim_Wells (Nov 9, 2020)

Jabbadabz said:


> On the back of this audio interface it says mic/ins/line, and it doesn't look like an XLR input.. What special kind of mic do I need to use the one in the link?
> 
> was unable to send link and attach browser file..
> please search on amazon with this title
> ...


That interface does have XLR inputs. More than likely, it would give you everything you need to get started. 

As far as mics go, that is a big topic. It really depends on what you plan to record. A Shure SM-57 might work well.  Or there are some decent inexpensive condenser mics that may be better suited. 

What do you want to record?


----------



## Jabbadabz (Nov 9, 2020)

christianobermaier said:


> You're mixing up a few concepts here.
> 
> First question is what you want to do with the headphones. Yeah right, *listening* is the obvious answer, but listening to what ? Your musical composition ? Your gaming audio ? Your Spotify playlists ? Your homework folder ?
> 
> ...



I want to use headset for watching youtube, spotify, streaming, games. And I want eventually to start thumble with FL studio.. but that is another 6 months or so, until i will start with FL studio. I consider to buy audio interface now so i can get DAC and ADC, but does audio interface also include amplifier? (sorry if im being too newbeginner with this question, just want to make sure). 

THANKS! learned that combi jack is a thing now!  on the combi jack input it says mic/ins/line, and on the panel the only button you can click is line, how can i change it to be mic or instrument if there is no button for it?


----------



## Jabbadabz (Nov 9, 2020)

Tim_Wells said:


> That interface does have XLR inputs. More than likely, it would give you everything you need to get started.
> 
> As far as mics go, that is a big topic. It really depends on what you plan to record. A Shure SM-57 might work well. Or there are some decent inexpensive condenser mics that may be better suited.
> 
> What do you want to record?



I want to start streaming gameplay, upload youtube videos, and I want the quality to be rather good, cause I'm planning to do a lot of viewer based life coach sessions.

and if you got time please give professional concept names of different types of microphones, so i can do research on them 

I'm curious of what the professional concept is called when microphone captures the audio from the front and not the top, and that it haves noise supression on back of mic, on top of mic and on bottom of mic, so it won't capture keyboard sounds and capture echo from behind, cause the setup will be close to wall from behind mic. 

And the idea is to fix a armstand and shock mount so the mic is hanging above me upside down.


----------



## christianobermaier (Nov 9, 2020)

An audio interface typically includes a headphone amp, yes. 

Audio interfaces may have an extra app for settings that go beyond the front panel knobs.


----------



## Tim_Wells (Nov 9, 2020)

Jabbadabz said:


> I want to start streaming gameplay, upload youtube videos, and I want the quality to be rather good, cause I'm planning to do a lot of viewer based life coach sessions.
> 
> and if you got time please give professional concept names of different types of microphones, so i can do research on them
> 
> ...


There are condenser mic and dynamic mics. It sounds like you want a dynamic mic, since you want off-axis noise rejection and since you're not recording singers or acoustic instruments. Many, many YouTubers and podcasters use dynamic mics. But some use condensers, too.

The Shure SMb and Shure SM-57 are classic dynamics. But there are other worthy choices. HOWEVER, both the Shure SMb and the 57 need a lot of preamp gain. _Especially the SMb_. So watch out for that!

I would take some serious time and do a Google search specifically on audio gear for game streaming and making your own YouTube videos (or podcast gear). You might find a simpler and better set up.


----------



## Jabbadabz (Nov 9, 2020)

Thanks so much for great advices ) I feel better prepared


----------



## Jabbadabz (Nov 9, 2020)

Tim_Wells said:


> There are condenser mic and dynamic mics. It sounds like you want a dynamic mic, since you want off-axis noise rejection and since you're not recording singers or acoustic instruments. Many, many YouTubers and podcasters use dynamic mics. But some use condensers, too.
> 
> The Shure SMb and Shure SM-57 are classic dynamics. But there are other worthy choices. HOWEVER, both the Shure SMb and the 57 need a lot of preamp gain. _Especially the SMb_. So watch out for that!
> 
> I would take some serious time and do a Google search specifically on audio gear for game streaming and making your own YouTube videos (or podcast gear). You might find a simpler and better set up.



what about Shure MV7-K Dynamic Podcast XLR/USB Microphone - Black? does it mean it's up to me if i want to use usb or xlr or do i have to use both?


----------



## Tim_Wells (Nov 9, 2020)

Jabbadabz said:


> what about Shure MV7-K Dynamic Podcast XLR/USB Microphone - Black? does it mean it's up to me if i want to use usb or xlr or do i have to use both?


Don't know about that mic. But for what you're doing, a good USB mic makes a lot of sense. Then you don't need an audio interface at all. The USB mic IS the interface. Just monitor through the headphone jack on your computer.


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 9, 2020)

Personally became quite confusing when digging more deeply into dedicated Microphone and Headphone Amp/Preamps. As posted, Audio Interface still needed to provide require number of Inputs/Outputs, _BUT _ found it quite difficult to compare and evaluate 'true' quality of I/F Mic & HDFone amps/preamps compared to dedicated choices. No answers yet, and one Desktop PC DAW has 'mid-range' Audio I/F(s) while other has dedicated components. Several respected I/F(s) still being considered, but not at all clear on their Mic/HDFone quality versus dedicated products. 
Aarrgghh _ no answers for OP, but hopefully possibilities to consider as costs increase easily.

(edit) Microphones open another endless set of possibilities. Seems another massive set of choices with high level of 'individual/personal' factors at play ...... versus simply technical issues; specifications.


----------



## Ed Wine (Nov 9, 2020)

Get yourself a Scarlet Solo or 2i4, super cheap and great quality. Job done. Plus, you get some excellent free software with it, which includes Abelton Live lite. Then concentrate on being creative.


----------



## Jabbadabz (Nov 9, 2020)

Tim_Wells said:


> Don't know about that mic. But for what you're doing, a good USB mic makes a lot of sense. Then you don't need an audio interface at all. The USB mic IS the interface. Just monitor through the headphone jack on your computer.


ok, cause i was considering el gato wave 1 mic which is USB with fiio A5 amplifier or something similar to that, and a dac, or is dac for my 250 ohm unnecessary?


----------



## Jabbadabz (Nov 9, 2020)

Ed Wine said:


> Get yourself a Scarlet Solo or 2i4, super cheap and great quality. Job done. Plus, you get some excellent free software with it, which includes Abelton Live lite. Then concentrate on being creative.



I read that with my headset of 250 ohm i need 32 ohm amplifier


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 9, 2020)

New 250 ohm Beyerdynamic DT 880 Premium Special Edition Headphones is what drove the intense search for answers. Search for upgrade from current Dynamic Mics opened vast possibilities for Condenser Mic as well. USB pros/cons are worth taking time with before investment ?

Very pleased with Schiit Audio dedicated Headphone Preamp/Amp + DAC so far. (Asgard & Modi)

Seems highly simplistic to infer that Audio I/F(s) have adequate Mic and Headphone capabilities. Some might _ many may not.


----------



## Jabbadabz (Nov 9, 2020)

sostenuto said:


> New 250 ohm Beyerdynamic DT 880 Premium Special Edition Headphones is what drove the intense search for answers. Search for upgrade from current Dynamic Mics opened vast possibilities for Condenser Mic as well. USB pros/cons are worth taking time with before investment ?
> 
> Very pleased with Schiit Audio dedicated Headphone Preamp/Amp + DAC so far. (Asgard & Modi)



I haven't bought anything yet, but i strongly consider Beyerdynamic DT 770 PRO 250 Ohm, shure mv7-k XLR/USB Mic, focusrite scarlet 2i4 and mogami XLR cables.


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 9, 2020)

Jabbadabz said:


> I haven't bought anything yet, but i strongly consider Beyerdynamic DT 770 PRO 250 Ohm, shure mv7-k XLR/USB Mic, focusrite scarlet 2i4 and mogami XLR cables.



Have used Focusrite Saffire Pro14(s) for years in home studio. Was headed to Clarett series for Mic Preamps ..... which is what initiated search for alternatives. Found it tough to compare specs across I/F offerings ..... versus those offered for dedicated preamp/amp products. 

Best of luck with your process !!


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 13, 2020)

Have you considered the Dragonfly Red? It’s on my list to pick up for my laptop to drive 250 ohm BD 990s.


----------



## Jabbadabz (Nov 14, 2020)

The Serinator said:


> Have you considered the Dragonfly Red? It’s on my list to pick up for my laptop to drive 250 ohm BD 990s.



I see on youtube dragonfly red review that he recommends dt770pro to use different dac amp cause of 250 ohm impedance


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 14, 2020)

Jabbadabz said:


> I see on youtube dragonfly red review that he recommends dt770pro to use different dac amp cause of 250 ohm impedance


What HiFi said they’re good for up to 300 ohms and they’re pretty knowledgeable on this stuff.


----------

